# Does anyone use this Devotional??????



## Jon Lake (Feb 6, 2009)

It is Roger Campbell: SPURGEON'S Daily Treasures In The Psalms. It is a daily devotional with selections from The Treasury Of David. (one of my faves). It is a GREAT Devotional if you like Spurgeon and enjoy his classic work on the Psalter!!!!!


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 7, 2009)

No, but that sounds very interesting. Where can that be obtained?

I use Spurgeon's Morning by Morning, Cheque Book of the Bank of Faith, Evening by Evening, and Chambers My Utmost for His Highest ( yeah, I know... sometimes he hits one out of the park; others merely a test of discernment).


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 7, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> No, but that sounds very interesting. Where can that be obtained?
> 
> I use Spurgeon's Morning by Morning, Cheque Book of the Bank of Faith, Evening by Evening, and Chambers My Utmost for His Highest ( yeah, I know... sometimes he hits one out of the park; others merely a test of discernment).


I got mine on Amazon, I REALLY like Spurgeon and always liked Treasury Of David, I used Morning and Evening for a while and it is quite good, BUT, Treasury is a CLASSIC and it is nice to have it in a Daily Devotional format!


----------

